

How to write MS-DOS programs using only printable opcodes - Two9A
http://imrannazar.com/Printable-Opcodes-in-x86-Real-Mode

======
gus_massa
Another example is the EICAR Standard AV Test Program

<http://mirror.href.com/thestarman/asm/eicar/eicarcom.html>

It makes a few selfmodifications to run "unprintable" opcodes. (See Steps
12-14.)

